#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 精美雙頭犬、三頭犬圖片收集庫

## 狼王白牙

尋找「希臘神話」這個詞的時候無意間發現很多*雙頭犬*的好圖片，
有些真的好威風啊，畢竟是守門的生物所以自然要讓大家不敢靠近了  :lupe_hungry: 

出處： http://kellylove05.deviantart.com/



出處： http://ladyinsomnia22.deviantart.com



出處： http://thefiregypsy.deviantart.com/



出處： http://ash-dragon-wolf.deviantart.com/

----------


## wingwolf

哇哦是Orthrus俄耳托斯⊙ω⊙，雖然說同樣是希臘神話中出名的Cerberus刻耳柏洛斯的兄弟，但上鏡率好像沒有他三個腦袋的兄弟高啊（哎？
順道一提鼎鼎大名的Chimera客邁拉和Hydra海德拉也是這兩位的親人⊙ω⊙

好了廢話不多說上圖！
全部都來自DA，來源地址在圖下方


Orthrus


http://chibikotan.deviantart.com/art/Orthrus-343426172


http://nightfire098.deviantart.com/a...hrus-385026752


http://ginao.deviantart.com/art/An-Orthrus-257744344


Cerberus


http://genzoman.deviantart.com/art/Cerberus-215948317


http://evolvana.deviantart.com/art/Cerberus-156079356


http://timacs.deviantart.com/art/cerberus-115885578


http://mlappas.deviantart.com/art/Cerberus-288246564


http://lilaira.deviantart.com/art/Cerberus-341814213


http://frizz-bee.deviantart.com/art/Cerberus-299711758

----------


## 墨狐

好棒得圖片   我很喜歡這些傳說中的生物呢
感覺很有趣很有吸引力的說

----------


## 卡斯特

好帥，好帥，每隻都好帥唷0A0
超喜歡神話生物以及傳說動物喔(不是一樣嗎?

----------


## Canis lupus

呃嗚！好帥的三頭跟雙頭犬
每一張都好精緻喔OwO

----------


## fwiflof

守門員是三頭犬賽博拉斯.....
歐特魯斯，只是英雄傳說裡的犧牲者而已(望天
說起來果然是因為歐特魯斯是犬+蛇薩伯拉斯是犬+龍，帥氣度的問題......？
對了，據說薩伯拉斯原本是50頭。偷懶的畫家WWW

----------


## 尊o葆葆

每一張的精美雙頭犬
都是最酷最帥的好圖片
真的是太神了~(跪拜)

----------


## 帝嵐

好多好帥氣的二頭和三頭犬啊
特別喜歡白牙老大提供的第三張圖片
有一種神隱的感覺呢~

----------


## 蔡影利

突然看見雙頭犬和三頭犬的標題，興奮點入！

雙頭犬和三頭犬都好帥好勇猛的感覺，
而且圖都好細緻，很有神話的神秘和強大感。

----------

